# John Deere 8430 transmission sump screen



## cowfire (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a 1975 JD 8430 (Big Articulating Tractor)
Where would I find the sump screen/transmission suction screen????
Thanks!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could try looking here.

John Deere - Parts Catalog

Shows the complete breakdown of your tractor. In case the above link gets broken, here's the main starting point for JD parts. https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned


----------

